# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Where to buy toads?

## Deku

Iam looking to buy toads of america because they only grow up to like 3-4 inches which is a perfect toad size in my  personal opinion. I SERIOUSLY cant find anything. Ived been herping almost every 2 weeks this summer which I think its STILL summer. But havent found ANYTHING at all. Except a garter snake(baby newly hatchd) who we let go.  So since I cant find anything. Id like to buy it. I know some people on here breed them. But id like to find a local person? Anywho... I just havent made my mind before because of a lot of contradicting topics. Before A LOT of people told me toads in general are inactive. Then  Iam being told they are somewhat active. Then Iam being told they are skittish then Iam told they are not skittish. I guess I was and still am confused. But I do know I want a toad. Even if they will just sit there. I think after a while itll get used to  me and atleast sit out in the open.  when I was inexperienced at determining toads I found american toads, woodhouse toads and another type of nj toad which I forgot. All In all Iam just looking for a sexed pair of toads. Or atleast captive bred toads(atleast one male). 

There was this guy on here that had an albino toad. I was so impressed by that. Personally I wish I could own one but its no biggie(especially since they probably cost a fortune). Id like them as juveniles you know? Like 2inches long or so. I already know their care but I was generally confused about their temperament and activity.

----------


## Deku

I also like that toad in BNTZ post. You know the asian toads?

----------


## pixiefrogman

The common American Toad isn't very active. They burrow and them come out to eat at night.  I rarely see people selling these common toads. If I ever come across one I'll let you know.

-TJ

----------


## Greatballzofire

I see American toads for sale in the Kingsnake.com classifieds a lot. Also other species of North American bufo.
also maybe this guy has something you would like:
http://www.johnkoerner.org/ExoticOddities/toads.html

----------


## Kurt

Go for a ride down a quiet country road some night after a rain storm. You should find them then, along with a bunch of other frogs. They will appear before your headlights.

----------


## Deku

> Go for a ride down a quiet country road some night after a rain storm. You should find them then, along with a bunch of other frogs. They will appear before your headlights.


I got no car. My friend is abit weird so I cant go with him. Ived been having a bad time trying to go herpin.

----------


## Deku

> The common American Toad isn't very active. They burrow and them come out to eat at night.  I rarely see people selling these common toads. If I ever come across one I'll let you know.
> 
> -TJ


The ones I had only hid for a few hours a day. Then they came out and soaked in the dish for a while. Then walked around for a bit. Ate. Then Sat down in a corner or in the center.

----------


## Greatballzofire

Another way to find toads is in early spring while it is still wet from rain go out and look underneath logs, boards, rocks, anything that makes good cover, and find toads sitting there. I found my toads just that way, early in the morning (or you could go out with a flashlight at night). Toads like wet lawns at night.

----------


## Eel Noob

Around here at most parks and gardens you'll find dozens of toadlets jumping around. There's a bunch in my parents' backyard right now.


I have a American and Southern toad and just loves my American, he's always out and about while the Southern always hides or hops to the back whenever I'm nearby.

----------


## Deku

> Around here at most parks and gardens you'll find dozens of toadlets jumping around. There's a bunch in my parents' backyard right now.
> 
> 
> I have a American and Southern toad and just loves my American, he's always out and about while the Southern always hides or hops to the back whenever I'm nearby.


lucky. For some reason I dont get to ever see them. No matter what I do. Iam thinking when I move to my new house in pa. Which I may move to the delaware water gap. Iam thinking of making a pond. 

Bad thing about trying to buy them is you cant pick out any young ones. Ussually they are old.

----------


## Greatballzofire

I like my California toads. They are probably more like American toads than anything else. Every morning when I change their water there is one who leaps right in the fresh water as I pour it into the bowl; Like I want to be first before the other guys dirty it up!

----------


## Deku

Guess what you guys? I went today to help my friend with his tank. When he was going outside to dump all the water. He has woodlands behind his house. Guess what? He found this 1inch toad. I THINk its an american toad.

It looks exactly as the toad in the post before.  I have this "cricket" keeper which I just cleaned out completely. I scrubbed it down and took all the dead crickets. I put it in boiling hot water and dropped some salt cubes. Waited 10mins. Repeated then rinsed off. I used a small cap thats from an old conditioner bottle as a water dish. I put in a small bit of paper towel. So its a puddle thats less than an inch. I put two. One filled with paper towel for humidity(its drenched) and the other is a puddle. 


Iam using as substrate paper towel for the time being. I already have all I need. I managed to make a trade with him. My exo terra for his:
30gallon tank(36inches long x 12inches widex 12inches tall)
Fluval 305 filter(new) he just couldnt figure it out. 
Fluval heater made for a 100g. 
Lights(its for a smaller tank but for now itll do. 

He did this trade cause oddly enough he gets stuff for cheaper price but he really wanted an exo terra.

For now Iam going to use this terrarium. WHen I get more money I will buy him/her(I think its a he because it has dark blotched belly) a 3ft longx 18inch widex18inch tall exo terra. Just because it looks nice. I know I know Iam already good with t he terrarium Iam getting. But Iam going to use it as a nursery for my fish after I get the exo terra. I told him if he finds me 2 more toads or so the same size or a little bigger and Ill pay him five bucks a piece. 


Iam thinking it cant eat pinhead crickets for now? SO Iam going to either gather some ants from my yard tommorrow or run off to the stores and try to find fruit flies. Should I not be able to find fruit flies is it possible I can leave a jar with a orange in it and attract fruit flies? I mean I know I shouldnt feed wild insects but its a wild toad therefore it must eat wild insects at some point. Its only temporary. But I want my  options. Id really like to keep it because I like the colors and its the toad I been looking for. I hope I can get atleast 2males and 1 female or 2 females I dont know. Also oddly enough my moss is still alive. I think the other one had died because I was either watering it too much or put light in frequently. It just barely gets any light. So when I put it in the terrarium Ill have to make a shaded area for it. I was wondering if I can grow clovers in the terrarium? I really like clovers. I was thinking Id grab a patch of it from my yard or something. They sell these potted grass called "pet grass" that its made for cats because its catnip. I was wondering if I can use it in my terrarium? Any photo ideas you guys can give me? 

Ps: It looks like the toad from the previous post.

----------

